# New Guy



## danglin’angler (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello smokers, 
New to the forum I’d like to discuss &gain information and techniques on salting , brining large pieces and of venison.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
I have never brined venison before, but I’m sure someone will be along shortly who has.
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal! Nice to have you on board!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome from pa, great place here so jump right in.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Reach out to 

 indaswamp
 for your cured wild game questions


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome , I’ll ask around and see if I can get the help I’m looking for .


----------



## BigW. (Dec 3, 2021)

Bearcarver
 Check out his recipes for dried beef  or venison.  Couple others have used his recipe if you want to use search function.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2021)

danglin’angler said:


> Hello smokers,
> New to the forum I’d like to discuss &gain information and techniques on salting , brining large pieces and of venison.




Welcome Angler!
Here's a Few Dried Beef Smokes made from Curing & Smoking Venison:
Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2

Bear


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Angler!
> Here's a Few Dried Beef Smokes made from Curing & Smoking Venison:
> Smoked Venison Dried Beef
> Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
> Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 3, 2021)

Have you used tq as a brine for thick cuts ?


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2021)

danglin’angler said:


> Have you used tq as a brine for thick cuts ?




I never used TQ in a Brine.
I Dry Cure everything with TQ.
If I was going to do a Brine Cure for something like Chicken or Turkey, I would use Cure #1 in Pops' Mixture & Method.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forums from Mississippi! Look forward to your posts.
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome From South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  Jump on in... the water's fine!  
John


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome from Oregon! You can get an answer here for any question you have, and answers for questions you didn’t even ask! Some of them even apply to smoking.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome from Minnesota. You'll find all the answers you could imagine here.


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 11, 2021)

Bearcarver
 when salting cuts with tq after salting can the pieces be stacked in one container or you should they rest separated


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2021)

danglin’angler said:


> Bearcarver
> when salting cuts with tq after salting can the pieces be stacked in one container or you should they rest separated



They can be stacked.

I always bagged them individually in Ziplocks.
Then I'd stack the bags nice & flat.
Then once a day flip them over & reverse the stacking procedure.

Bear


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you for the amazingly quick response I’m weighing my cuts and salt out today to start the cure !


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 15, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> They can be stacked.
> 
> I always bagged them individually in Ziplocks.
> Then I'd stack the bags nice & flat.
> ...


Im getting small amounts of liquid in the bags should that be drained off or just keep massaging and flipping the bags daily?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2021)

danglin’angler said:


> Im getting small amounts of liquid in the bags should that be drained off or just keep massaging and flipping the bags daily?




Just keep Flipping & massaging slightly.
Leave the juices in the bag---They will help transport the cure & other ingredients into the meat.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Make sure and take lots of pics!

Ryan


----------

